# Cleaning Rust



## 1ray (Mar 24, 2021)

How is the best way to clean the rust out of the inside of a fire box. I have been using a wire brush but just can’t seem to get back down to shiny metal again so I can get it oiled down.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Mar 24, 2021)

Naval jelly, or Loctite makes a pretty good rust dissolver.  Should do the trick.


----------



## Midwest Meat Man (Mar 24, 2021)

Try a drill attachment wire brush. If that's what you're using already I got nothing.


----------



## Alphonse (Mar 24, 2021)

Clean the loose rust off and spray it down with Pam or the like.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 25, 2021)

Oil will pretty much burn up on each cook and has to be reapplied after each cook, knock the loose off cook cool spray and be done with it.


----------



## IMAVGAN (Mar 25, 2021)

Not sure it's worth the effort to keep a shiny fire box. Paint or oils will not last so rust will just occur again. If you really need to satisfy your OCD then wire brush on drill then naval jelly.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Mar 26, 2021)

1ray said:


> How is the best way to clean the rust out of the *inside* of a fire box. I have been using a wire brush but just can’t seem to get back down to shiny metal again so I can get it oiled down.


How long are you leaving ashes in the firebox? Ashes will draw moisture and cause rust. I clean the ashes out of my firebox as soon as they are cool enough to remove and I don't have any rust on the INSIDE. The outside is rusty, but that's a constant battle. An angle grinder with a wire wheel will make quick work of the rust and will probably be easier to use on the inside as opposed to a drill motor and wire wheel.


----------



## 1ray (Mar 26, 2021)

I always clean the ash out after every cook. I did take my grinder with a wire brush yesterday and the n got a paint brush and plastic  container and painted it with canola oil.


----------

